# Lets name the fish



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi guys,

My father inlaw, his brother and I were fishing a tributary that feeds lake Michigan. It is located at Frankfort, Michigan. His brother and I each caught one these fish. This is perhaps the largest I have caught to date. I have caught them ice fishing, bluegill fishing, cat fishing, pike fishing, bullhead fishing...and well just here and there. I feel they should be classified as a game fish...but think they are not ? I released this one after the photo...most however knock them and feed the turtles. 

We caught them a couple weeks ago.

Ok you fisherman...can you name the fish ??

If you know for certain..shhh...Lets see can guess right. No cheating, like looking it up.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I believe those are called red x mouth snapper, I have also heard them called #[email protected]%$&**


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeppers....you got it...lets see what I do about that.

These hospital computers have alot of blocks and filters...so guess I have to do it later tater

It is a big fish, with teeth, and two eyes...it has scales and eats stuff it catches. Facts...just the facts


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Northern Pike that would be a red x northern pike in a snow storm I think. oops you said while pike fishing( well I hope you would catch them while fishing for them)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Muskellunge in a snow storm ?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

No pic for me.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I see the photo here does anyone else ??


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Here it is again....can you tell ??


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I can see the pic now OAC. That is a bowfin.

http://www.landbigfish.com/fish/fish.cfm?ID=71


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Should they be listed as a game fish ???


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nawwwwwwwwwww.................There too ugly to be a game fish...................can you say Muskie or Pike. Its more sporting to fish and hunt for critters with big sharp teeth.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Catcap, you're back!!! Check your PMs!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

That is what is called a Shoepick in south Louisiana, it is also called a cypress bass and a bowfin they fight hard and are edible if you can get around the bones because they are pretty bony.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcom back Catcap!! We been Missin you here!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks RH...........


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thought you ran away from home !!!

Welcome home Dave !! I am at the hospital with my mom...but will drop you a line soon !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

While bass fishing with my buddy in Panama off the shore of this little pond I snagged up about 10 ft. out, asked Gerry what possible other things might eat me if I wade in and get my hook free, just gators he says, anyways in I go, 10 min. later I hook this fish bring it in and ask what is it, wish I had a picture, was shaped like a pike had teeth like a barracuda and was mean, threw it on the ground continued fishing, 8 bass later headed for home, remembered this unnamed fish went to grab it and it just about took my hand off, Jeez, its been laying there out of the water for 2 hours, the bass goes in the cooler and the fish can lay in the back of the truck box, home, clean bass go to clean mystery fish and its still alive 3 1/2 hrs. in that heat and out of water, was a bit bony like pike and tasty but never caught another one and asked about them but everyone just said they heard about them, one tough fish!!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You should go online and see if you can find what species of fish that was....sounds like a neat fish to see.

Were you fishing peacock bass ?? those are pretty amazing too ! Those fish down there must have to have large teeth than the next fish to survive....chomp chomp

What did you think after having been in that water.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> You should go online and see if you can find what species of fish that was....sounds like a neat fish to see.
> 
> Were you fishing peacock bass ?? those are pretty amazing too ! Those fish down there must have to have large teeth than the next fish to survive....chomp chomp
> 
> What did you think after having been in that water.


 Ya actually I went on that site that bar-d put on and they had names of fish but nothing like it plus never had the time to search, they were peacock bass and great eating, have a few pictures of fish down there and will put on when the boss has a free moment, wasn't as easy to go in after I caught that fish.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

There is alot of wild things that live in those waters so I am told....things that hurt

I be on the watch out for those photos....


----------

